

News.YC Greasemonkey script to hide iPad articles - mike-cardwell
https://secure.grepular.com/projects/yc_ignoreipad.user.js
A greasemonkey script to hide all of the annoying iPad articles when viewing news.ycombinator.com. You can modify the regular expression in the script to hide other articles as well if you know regex.
======
chaosprophet
There is a Greasemonkey script called 'HN Toolkit' which performs a lot of
useful functions, one of which is blocking articles based on regex matches. So
all you have to do would be to enter 'iPad' into the toolkit options and it'll
hide all links with the word in it.

Apart from this it also adds a searchYC box and has support for split view.

Link: <http://userscripts.org/scripts/show/25039>

~~~
tung
I managed to make it work in Chrome (well, Chromium) by splicing in some
support functions from another script, and tweaking a line at the bottom.

<http://gist.github.com/355697>

To install, click the 'raw' link at the top right of the source.

------
malloreon
really, guys? In less than a week it'll be back to normal.

I don't understand why people are all "not in MY HACKER NEWS" - this is what
people are talking about. In 3 days we'll be back to Clojure and Haskell and
"rate my startup" and "I built <clone of popular site> using <new technology>
in <some trivial number of hours>."

~~~
raganwald
Well, the great thing about this is that it is a welcome change from the "HN
is being overrun, please stop posting/upvoting articles about X or from site
Y" complaint. This makes a point by distributing a tool, that seems very
hacker-ish.

I'm upvoting it for the spirit even though I probably will remove it after
seeing whether it works in Chrome.

~~~
mike-cardwell
It does. Works under GreaseKit on Safari too.

------
frou_dh
A magical and revolutionary script at an unbelievable price.

~~~
marcusbooster
This is the future of computing.

~~~
patio11
I sympathize with the substantive criticism, but let's not pull a Reddit.

------
st3fan
Very cool. I changed it so that it ONLY shows iPad articles.

~~~
axod
Was there any difference from the default hackernews view?

~~~
ugh
It’s only one third at the moment, so no big deal :)

------
kylemathews
The irony is this script would hide this post.

~~~
ArturSoler
Which would be good since it would already be installed.

------
cilantro
I guess I should thank you before I install the script.

------
mike-cardwell
It's pretty easy to modify it to hide other types of articles too if you
understand regex. At the moment it hides all articles with a title matching
this:

/\bi-?pad\b/i

~~~
sailormoon
And if there's anyone here who doesn't know regex - go and learn regex. It
will take 30 minutes max and the investment in time and brain space will pay
off _countless_ times.

~~~
sid0
Yeah, and then _please_ take a theory of computation course before attempting
to parse something like HTML using regexes. :)

~~~
hernan7
It's only applying the regex against the articlee title, no? One would hope,
at least :)

------
jheriko
Thank you for providing this script, for all those of us too lazy to do it
ourselves. :)

Now if we can have one that filters the functional programming posts, and the
"I'm stupid enough to think I achieved something by cloning this trivial, yet
major web service with this terribly unscalable new web tool" posts.

I'm all for the random tech news and bitching about DRM and software patents
though. :)

------
jrockway
I debated not even reading HN for the next week, because I actually had a
dream about an iPad last night. Apple, that's just crossing the line :)

------
stretchwithme
imagine being able to walk down the street and not see anything you don't like

i think i'd be bumping into a few things :-)

------
xtho
Unfortunately it doesn't automatically fetch news items from the following
pages. Anyway, it's an improvement.

------
biafra
Nice to know that Greasemonkey scripts like this work as a Google Chrome
Extension.

------
ten7
Does the script hide this item from the front page as well? Hmmmm....

------
kwamenum86
Can you write a more general version that excludes ALL relevant and topical
submissions?

------
Gigamo
THANK YOU!

------
hoffmanc707
anyone have one for google reader??

------
upinsmoke
I need a script to hide lame news like this one.

~~~
metamemetics
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1240110>

------
fmeyer
Can I have this script running for the hole internet please?

